# HRI RESCUE DOGS - Thank You Quilters...



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

They don't have a voice, but the rescued dogs of HRI thank all of you who supported the quilts this year...we cannot thank you enough.

ARF arf, Bark Bark, Whee Hee, Rrrrrffff!

To translate the above, please to to:

http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/082809/news.html


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Linda, the dogs all thank you too!
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Michael Thanks You...*

One of our newest placements, Michael thanks you! He now has a furever home! How a stunning dog like him ever ended up in rescue can only be the result of tough financial times. He has blue eyes!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Missy thanks you!*

I'm Missy. I'm really lucky, thanks to HRI I have a furever home now. And they feed me real good too!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*A brand new rescue puppy thanks you! Meet Sampson*

Samson is a wonderful little 15 week old puppy! And let us say, he is all puppy and all boy!! He plays and plays till he drops! He loves fetching, playing tug of war, playing chase, digging, cuddling and being loved! He is wonderful with children and loves other animals...including cats! He is a special little guy!

Samson will be in fostercare for a few months due to his size and age. He is being fostered in TX.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Linda-They're all adorable! Such precious little dogs, thank you for all that you do for them! You're an :angel:!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Linda

thank you for being their angel. i hope to be able to give more of myself for this wonderful cause.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Linda, thank you for updating us on some of the rescues. It is so reassuring knowing that we are helping some of these adorable Havs. Only wish we could avoid having them in rescue to begin with. But then, I always say, better with the rescue organizations than in shelters or lord knows where else! 

The pups are beautiful !


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, congrats and thanks to all who took part....definately worth it when you see all those cutie havs! Great job!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Michael is very handsome indeed and look at Little Missy.....isn't she a cute lil' chubby thing? I'd take her home in a heartbeat.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Precious!!!


and YW


----------

